# MIUI for Droid 2/Droid 2 Global User's Thread - Come here for help first!



## jcatt

In reading the Development threads for both the Droid 2 and Droid 2 Global, they have started to get cluttered by general questions that are distracting to the work of actual Development. For how-to's, questions and support please consider using this thread. The user community is strong and intelligible enough to support the Devs so they're not constantly bothered in their work.

For Bugs, please consult here before reporting it in the Development thread. Once a bug is confirmed we can post it over in the Dev thread.

I will try to keep the OP updated with general information and a current bug list for both devices....

Thanks,
JCatt

*Please identify which device you have in your question so the appropriate people can answer....*

To help this thread get started can you all post up any bugs you have found in the current releases and any other info you deem import for the OP...

*Latest Builds:*

Droid 2 Global: 1.10.21
Droid 2: 1.10.21

*Latest News:*

(10/26/11): Droid 2 Build released...
(10/25/11): New build for D2G released... D2 is in the Works
(10/24/11): Ace had some issues with his dev machine but should be OK now... Update will be delayed as many of the MIUI.us builds that we port from are experiencing the "Airplane Mode" bug... MIUI China has been notified
(10/22/11): Ace got his Development machine up and running again so Official MIUI.us builds should be rolling out soon...


----------



## droidmakespwn

Haven't been following minuit much even though I miss it but why share a thread. Wouldn't development be different for each of them. Not questioning your choice just wondering that's it.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcatt

droidmakespwn said:


> Haven't been following minuit much even though I miss it but why share a thread. Wouldn't development be different for each of them. Not questioning your choice just wondering that's it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


From what I have seen, the MIUI user base is much smaller than other Roms (CM7, Liberty, Stock, Etc.) and the D2G is almost identical to the D2 just with the added GSM complexity (Yeah its totaly different hardware but alot of the common problems are the same). So I combined them into one thread to reduce the amount of redundant information. A lot of questions are just related to MIUI itself or flashing procedure so it just 'made sense' for me to combine them...


----------



## possnfiffer

I'm trying to Get the latest miui on droid 2 global it's not working stuck at Red Motorola Logo. What i haven't done is clear / data AFTER the install i did it before the install from sd card and reboot red logo stuck ... from here i've tried clearing again, i'm considering doing the sbf, updating a few times to the gingerbread and trying again , then clearing data before and after i install the zip before i hit reboot. Thoughts?


----------



## jcatt

As far as I know, I have D2 but follow D2G Thread... The latest official version on the MIUI.us site is broken. I'm not sure off hand which version is working, but I think it dates back to 1.9.23 or something. If a D2G user can confirm... I will update the OP with the latest versions, once I find out...


----------



## possnfiffer

I'm going for 1.9.23 cause i read on the MIUI forums that people were using that version when they failed to update to the 1.10.7 so obviously that's a working version, best of luck to me  here goes nothing


----------



## twistedumbrella

possnfiffer said:


> I'm trying to Get the latest miui on droid 2 global it's not working stuck at Red Motorola Logo. What i haven't done is clear / data AFTER the install i did it before the install from sd card and reboot red logo stuck ... from here i've tried clearing again, i'm considering doing the sbf, updating a few times to the gingerbread and trying again , then clearing data before and after i install the zip before i hit reboot. Thoughts?


To get it running the first time I had to SBF to gingerbread to MIUI after I ended up in the same boat trying to just wipe and install.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## possnfiffer

So you did what exactly?
What version of MIUI did you goto from gingerbread?
Please clarify how you got it to work - my current plan is to wipe >install > wipe >reboot


----------



## possnfiffer

I wish i would have read this "WIPE DATA/FACTORY RESET <---Do this after flash. If you get stuck with stock recovery, you hold x when booting up, then mash the volume up/down/camera buttons instead of search for this version of recovery. After that you can wipe data/factory reset." before doing anything lol got the directions from MIUI Forum


----------



## possnfiffer

jcatt said:


> As far as I know, I have D2 but follow D2G Thread... The latest official version on the MIUI.us site is broken. I'm not sure off hand which version is working, but I think it dates back to 1.9.23 or something. If a D2G user can confirm... I will update the OP with the latest versions, once I find out...


What version are you using on your D2 ?


----------



## kevdliu

The latest working miui for d2g is .7 I think


----------



## aceoyame

The update is delayed due to miui again... I fired up the port with my changes and were still having the airplane mode bug. I have MIUI.US contacting china now with the issue.


----------



## kevdliu

So is anything else working with the defy base besides the airplane mode problem?


----------



## possnfiffer

aceoyame said:


> The update is delayed due to miui again... I fired up the port with my changes and were still having the airplane mode bug. I have MIUI.US contacting china now with the issue.


Just know we're all rooting for you! but no rush the last froyo MIUI for D2G is amazing and will suffice


----------



## possnfiffer

Just so everyone knows, as you can see above i was having issues getting MIUI on the Droid 2 global and tried from about 6pm to 3am then today i just went with the sbf from black hat and updated once (still froyo) and then flashed MIUI and it's amazing! Tho i do suggest you change the theme to neon ASAP cause the one on it when it first is flashed seems incompatible with a few things. also i noticed that it force closes on the call settings > ringtone but that's a non issue cause you can easily load a song in the music player and set it as ringtone


----------



## hockeyhead019

anybody know where the screenshots save to in the newer versions of MIUI? thanks


----------



## liufan067

waiting for update


----------



## stonerdroid

\\\\\\\"liufan067\\\\\\\" said:


> waiting for update


join the club it\'s gonna be a while...

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## liufan067

stonerdroid said:


> join the club it\'s gonna be a while...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


i don't understand


----------



## stonerdroid

\"liufan067\" said:


> i don\'t understand


the dev for this port is having trouble with bugs and his dev machine. hopefully he can make some progress on squashing the bugs out.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu

\"stonerdroid\" said:


> the dev for this port is having trouble with bugs and his dev machine. hopefully he can make some progress on squashing the bugs out.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


The airplane mode bug is caused by miui.com so we will have to wait for the nxt update friday


----------



## aceoyame

I think Droid x chat finally managed to fix it himself, I got his 10/21 build and going to see if it fires up or not. If it does then I am going to have to completely redo mine =( least it won't be as hard of a port this time.


----------



## DXC

i fixed the no signal issue. take my framework.jar and framework-res.apk and youll be fine


----------



## aceoyame

droidxchat said:


> i fixed the no signal issue. take my framework.jar and framework-res.apk and youll be fine


What was the issue anyways? So I can include the fixes in the framework of future updates without having to wait on you.


----------



## DXC

ill send you the disassembled and point to the changes when im home, on mobile now


----------



## xlarkascendingx

Take your time guys, I'm super excited about the upcoming update. I do have a question, when updating is it possible to keep the same apps and themes I currently have installed?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aceoyame

Of course, just don't nuke your data partition. Although for this update when its done I would recommend it since we switched to the defy with it.


----------



## aceoyame

Well I have a fixed framework I can work with thanks to droid x chat so I am getting going on it now. Going have to figure out the theme manager taking a dump on me with DXC's framework but once I get it, we should be fine from here on out. He is also supposed to be sending me the edit's he did to the framework so I can apply the change on my own.

Edit: Finally got it to work (I was missing a file needed to run user inits). Going to clean it up and release tomorrow when I get in work (Going to upload to mediafire and then later when I get home to official server)

Changelog:
Updated to 1.10.21
FINALLY Switched to Defy Base
Updated to Android 2.3.7
Included governors and scripts from Droid X Chat
Included Bootmenu
Brought in changes over 1.9.16.1 (Any GSM tweaks you guys were using before should still work)
Includes MIUI Control now
Speed increase
Note: The 2 usb icon's is not an issue, it is due to the new usb toggle

Notes2: Over the next few releases I will be doing a freeze on adding new features and trying to get Bluetooth to work and fix some other small issues

Edit: Droid 2 users, you guys will be getting this release tomorrow as well. I will be making your port during my lunch break tomorrow.


----------



## hockeyhead019

good stuff can't wait for the release


----------



## stonerdroid

aceoyame said:


> Well I have a fixed framework I can work with thanks to droid x chat so I am getting going on it now. Going have to figure out the theme manager taking a dump on me with DXC's framework but once I get it, we should be fine from here on out. He is also supposed to be sending me the edit's he did to the framework so I can apply the change on my own.
> 
> Edit: Finally got it to work (I was missing a file needed to run user inits). Going to clean it up and release tomorrow when I get in work (Going to upload to mediafire and then later when I get home to official server)
> 
> Changelog:
> Updated to 1.10.21
> FINALLY Switched to Defy Base
> Updated to Android 2.3.7
> Included governors and scripts from Droid X Chat
> Included Bootmenu
> Brought in changes over 1.9.16.1 (Any GSM tweaks you guys were using before should still work)
> Includes MIUI Control now
> Speed increase
> Note: The 2 usb icon's is not an issue, it is due to the new usb toggle
> 
> Notes2: Over the next few releases I will be doing a freeze on adding new features and trying to get Bluetooth to work and fix some other small issues
> 
> Edit: Droid 2 users, you guys will be getting this release tomorrow as well. I will be making your port during my lunch break tomorrow.


nice... we will see how it turns out

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu

Sweet thanks dude


----------



## aceoyame

Released update for Droid 2 Global! Droid 2 will be coming much later in the day!


----------



## Blunderbuss

So bluetooth is busted at the moment, is anything else not working that does work in CM7? Or is anything fixed in MIUI that isn't fixed in CM7?


----------



## aceoyame

BT partially works (can pair to devices) The only thing busted with it are headsets and FM. It has GSM fixed a little more than CM (dunno why but data seems to work for some people where as it works for none with CM)


----------



## Blunderbuss

Well MIUI definitely feels different than stock or CM7! Quick question: can you clear individual notifications?


----------



## aceoyame

To be honest I don't know lol.


----------



## kevdliu

Try swiping like in cm?


----------



## Blunderbuss

kevdliu said:


> Try swiping like in cm?


Swiping doesn't work, long press doesn't do anything...it seems like there isn't a way to do it, at least with the default settings. Perhaps an option somewhere?


----------



## kevdliu

I am not sure how the cpu options in the boot menu is supposed to work. I set it to smartass and rebooted but nothing changed in quickclock. Also there are only three steps.


----------



## aceoyame

Yeah, that is how the smartass governor currently is (BD is going to add support for 5 steps). I don't know if you'll see any changes in quick clock. I know cpu speeds and voltage are working at least since my benches changed after testing.

Edit: Speaking of quick clock, can anyone send me the apk? I bought it but cant find it in the market anymore lol


----------



## kevdliu

aceoyame said:


> Yeah, that is how the smartass governor currently is (BD is going to add support for 5 steps). I don't know if you'll see any changes in quick clock. I know cpu speeds and voltage are working at least since my benches changed after testing.
> 
> Edit: Speaking of quick clock, can anyone send me the apk? I bought it but cant find it in the market anymore lol


yeah i set governer to smartass but in QC it still shows ondemand. anyways you can use the market fixer tool from jrummy which changes ur fingerprint so you can downlaod all market apps. just in case QC gets updated and becuase i have just read this RW thread about anti-app piracy. :S


----------



## tmsullivan333

kevdliu said:


> Try swiping like in cm?


Just want to say I never knew this! It pays to follows threads that don't always aply to what you have on your phone

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu

tmsullivan333 said:


> Just want to say I never knew this! It pays to follows threads that don't always aply to what you have on your phone
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


Yeah I agree that's why I follow all three roms. Cm, miui.us, and apex


----------



## xlarkascendingx

So is it released yet? I'm on my phone at work









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

xlarkascendingx said:


> So is it released yet? I'm on my phone at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Yeah ace posted a mutiupload link in the dev thread. Check the dev section


----------



## stonerdroid

kevdliu said:


> Yeah ace posted a mutiupload link in the dev thread. Check the dev section


that thread's a mess but i don't see any link just ace saying a d2 port will be out later today and him explaining why it's not on miui.us. it's still not on miui.us and i don't see a link in that thread.
or in rom manager. 
Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu

aceoyame said:


> 1.10.21 has been released! http://www.multiupload.com/CO1B24CE4U
> 
> Note: The multi upload link is until I get home and am able to upload to official server
> 
> Changelog:
> Updated to 1.10.21
> FINALLY Switched to Defy Base
> Updated to Android 2.3.7
> Included governors and scripts from Droid X Chat
> Included Bootmenu
> Brought in changes over 1.9.16.1 (Any GSM tweaks you guys were using before should still work)
> Includes MIUI Control now
> Speed increase
> Note: The 2 usb icon's is not an issue, it is due to the new usb toggle
> 
> Notes2: Over the next few releases I will be doing a freeze on adding new features and trying to get Bluetooth to work and fix some other small issues


----------



## stonerdroid

i'm blind thanks.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## xlarkascendingx

I don't think he's released the Droid 2 update yet (speaks about GSM in the changelog)

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aceoyame

Droid 2 isn't done, may not be done tonight (It's been really fucking busy tonight, so many errands and calls i've had to make... people want their money lol)


----------



## stonerdroid

aceoyame said:


> Droid 2 isn't done, may not be done tonight (It's been really fucking busy tonight, so many errands and calls i've had to make... people want their money lol)


of course..

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## aceoyame

Of course what? The D2 will always play 2nd fiddle for me over the D2G since I actually use my D2G as my primary device. I dont even have a D2... I just know what needs replaced because I am the one who made the Gingerbread port for the D2 so it's easy I just need some time to do it. I mean you guys did have 1.10.7 and the D2G's crashed. Not many downloaded it but it is there at least... To prove it go to goo-inside.me > MIUI > Droid 2 and youll see it's there. The XML file is busted on the server is all.


----------



## MeHappy

So....
Rebooting into CWM Recovery didn't work, so I tried using Bootstrapper.
At which point it rebooted and I was greeted with the "Touch the Android to begin"....
I had a full data wipe. Odd.


----------



## aceoyame

Oh yeah I forgot to add to the instructions that you need to use the CWR reboot now. The option inside CWM won't work. If you want full instructions for the mods go visit Droid X Chat's MIUI thread over in the Droid X forum


----------



## nic2004t

I can not open FM RADIO


----------



## kevdliu

I rebooted into cwm with the reboot recovery cwm option.


----------



## aceoyame

nic2004t said:


> I can not open FM RADIO


FM is not working at all yet, I believe it is related to the BT issue. If it is, when we get it working it will work... if not then were SOL for FM and it will be removed.


----------



## possnfiffer

Cool cool, thanks alot ace you're the man


----------



## possnfiffer

aceoyame said:


> Yeah, that is how the smartass governor currently is (BD is going to add support for 5 steps). I don't know if you'll see any changes in quick clock. I know cpu speeds and voltage are working at least since my benches changed after testing.
> 
> Edit: Speaking of quick clock, can anyone send me the apk? I bought it but cant find it in the market anymore lol


I sent it to your pm but shows you haven't read it yet


----------



## aceoyame

possnfiffer said:


> I sent it to your pm but shows you haven't read it yet so here is Quick Clock http://adf.ly/3Pimv


Thanks, I would remove that link if I were you though. I actually do own it on the market but your also enabling others to get it that way. I have my copy so thanks! I dont know why he changed what finger prints work with it. its fucking stupid.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Hrm..does the launcher not support landscape mode? Sliding open the keyboard on the home page seems to do nothing.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Also did anyone have the android.phone FC on them? It may have been because someone called me in the middle of fixing permission, but....I dunno. Not good!


----------



## Blunderbuss

Also, the app DoubleTwist, which is a nice media player, isn't letting you skip to whatever position in a track that you want (which normally works).


----------



## bikedude880

Blunderbuss said:


> Also did anyone have the android.phone FC on them? It may have been because someone called me in the middle of fixing permission, but....I dunno. Not good!


That one is a framework issue that should be easy to iron out.



Blunderbuss said:


> Hrm..does the launcher not support landscape mode? Sliding open the keyboard on the home page seems to do nothing.


Works fine over here... perhaps a setting with adw launcher?


----------



## aceoyame

For the phone FC'ing during calls that would be something i've never seen before since i've built it (I would say it probably wont happen again, especially if you were in the middle of fixing permissions)

For the launcher rotation that is a known MIUI issue, MIUI.US is working on a hack to get it working but we dont have it done yet. If you were curious MIUI uses a modified version of Launcher 2


----------



## possnfiffer

I believe the update for droid 2 is out correct me if im wrong but isnt this it here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5269-droid-2-miui-11021


----------



## aceoyame

Can someone uploade Jrummy's fix.apk for the market? I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## joeblow789

aceoyame said:


> Can someone uploade Jrummy's fix.apk for the market? I cant find it anywhere.


It's available at the bottom of the OP here:
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/cyanogenmod-d2/167861-cm7-gingerbread-rom-cm4d2-gb-now-ready-prime-time.html


----------



## Keifla96

I'm running Launcher pro with the latest MIUI build (Thanks Ace) because the default launcher is what I never cared for but love all the other customization's. Anyway just wondering if anyone else is doing this as well and what your thoughts are... I get the occasional screen lock "not often" but was wondering if it could be just launcher pro.


----------



## aceoyame

Its probably the launcher, I run go launcher (because the ICS theme I have is missing a few things that go launcher's ICS themes fix) and have no issues.


----------



## aceoyame

I am not going to update our builds to today's release 1.10.28 until Droid X Chat finishes his build. I do have the CDMA fix now but I remembered he was still adding things to the boot manager so I would like to wait to bring in any more improvements to it. I am still working on BT atm.


----------



## possnfiffer

On the droid 2 global when wifi is turned on , used for a bit , then turned off 3g won't work till reboot


----------



## aceoyame

yes I didnt update our hijack zip (thats next release) I didnt want to bring in too many changes at once. Then when something breaks you have no idea what broke it.


----------



## kevdliu

Just read on miui.com that they are releasing ICS MIUI about three weeks after source release which is about late nov to early dec


----------



## Dark Cricket

*aceoyame .*.... I think I found part of the problem of GSM, "in the hijack-boot.zip" missing file "init.mapphone_umts.rc" .......... I add and I do not make mistake when changing network .... but I can not access the network from settings, I do not know how to go at the moment, but adds this file and see the difference.

Edit: Turn on airplane mode, switch network, turn off airplane mode.


----------



## kevdliu

Wondering why google services framework is causing wakelocks


----------



## hockeyhead019

anybody have any issues with messages getting backed up? in terms of delayed? I just sent a mass message (which i do rather frequently) to 11 people and then my messages haven't been sending after that... they've had the little "sending..." next to them but nothing else... any ideas? I doubt it's a port issue maybe just a miui issue


----------



## CrossoverDOC

Just went to flash extended settings. Went into Rom Manager, flashed the latest version of DX 2nd init, and hit reboot to recovery. For some reason, it just reboots without going to recovery. Any suggestions? By the way, I'm on the newest MIUI (1-10-21)


----------



## kr3n

Seems like the only way to get into recovery on this version of MIUI is long press power, select reboot then cwm recovery.


----------



## CrossoverDOC

kr3n said:


> Seems like the only way to get into recovery on this version of MIUI is long press power, select reboot then cwm recovery.


Can someone confirm this works?


----------



## Blunderbuss

CrossoverDOC said:


> Can someone confirm this works?


I recall that being true.


----------



## kevdliu

It works. But rom manager doesnt


----------



## jhaury

I found android overclock doesn't work on GB does anyone know if it works on miui? Thanks


----------



## kevdliu

jhaury said:


> I found android overclock doesn't work on GB does anyone know if it works on miui? Thanks


Android overclock reboots phone. Its a bug but jrummy haven't updated the app for a long time


----------



## aceoyame

Yep you should use milestone overclock or quick clock advanced (if you use market fix) that one is by far the best.


----------



## jhaury

aceoyame said:


> Yep you should use milestone overclock or quick clock advanced (if you use market fix) that one is by far the best.


Thanks for the info! I posted on here as well as the developer site realized I shouldn't have posted there. Thanks again.


----------



## bigby2727

kr3n said:


> Seems like the only way to get into recovery on this version of MIUI is long press power, select reboot then cwm recovery.


This doesn't work for me any other way to get to recovery....


----------



## Keifla96

I can tell you HOW NOT TO GET INTO RECOVERY.... Get your phone setup the way you like it and then think to yourself "Self, perhpase I should install boostrap and make a backup"...... yeaaaaa that will result in pretty much the same thing as running a data wipe and clean cache oh and for some reason radio didnt work........which then resulted in SBF :-( ... So dont do that!


----------



## MeHappy

Keifla96 said:


> I can tell you HOW NOT TO GET INTO RECOVERY.... Get your phone setup the way you like it and then think to yourself "Self, perhpase I should install boostrap and make a backup"...... yeaaaaa that will result in pretty much the same thing as running a data wipe and clean cache oh and for some reason radio didnt work........which then resulted in SBF :-( ... So dont do that!


Yeah I did the same thing a week ago.
But now you can just use power button>reboot>CWM Recovery and it actually boots into recovery


----------



## aceoyame

So I have an update for you guys. I am not doing last fridays update to give me more time to work out bugs with the D2G as well as since it didn't have really any updates unless you owned a samsung device.


----------



## srimay

I tried flashing extended settings for centered clock and I get the airplane bug


----------



## aceoyame

srimay said:


> I tried flashing extended settings for centered clock and I get the airplane bug


Because it is bringing back the old framework which breaks CDMA


----------



## aceoyame

Oh and if anyone is wondering about stability of the roms, i've had 65 hours uptime with 0 fc's on mine. (with the current build... testing some BT stuff in a bit)


----------



## stonerdroid

aceoyame said:


> So I have an update for you guys. I am not doing last fridays update to give me more time to work out bugs with the D2G as well as since it didn't have really any updates unless you owned a samsung device.


where can we find it?

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Blunderbuss

stonerdroid said:


> where can we find it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


I think by "I have an update for you guys" he means "Here is the current situation" i.e. no MIUI code updates yet.


----------



## stonerdroid

Blunderbuss said:


> I think by "I have an update for you guys" he means "Here is the current situation" i.e. no MIUI code updates yet.


uh...

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bikedude880

stonerdroid said:


> uh...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


It's coming. It will be here. Not yet


----------



## aceoyame

Ok so I have some great news guys...

I Have BT working on the D2G finally (with headsets even!)
Also, I have the updated hijack zip playing nice with 2nd init.
Lastly I have 720p video working now as well.

All in all everything is ready for this friday's update.

Edit: If anyone wants to know why BT took so long to fix... its because my BT Dongle was busted lol. All my attempts that had it working were classified as bad attempts until I tried to pair to my wifes phone and it spat out the same pair code. My dongle was giving bad codes for some reason lol.

Oh and I do have some bad news. We on the D2G will never have FM working. I have tried both MIUI's FM and the D2 one and it isn't working. With the BT working I can officially call it now. We probably have a different, later revision of the same BT chip with that functionality actually removed rather than disabled for cost purposes. I would liken it to unlocking cores on AMD cpu's. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt and typically the later chips don't work...


----------



## kevdliu

Is anyone elses status bar fcing when changing network mode?


----------



## jhaury

i've only been running MIUI for about a week and a half! Loving every minute. (thanks ace)







So when the updates come along do i just falsh with no clearing cache/data??


----------



## kevdliu

jhaury said:


> i've only been running MIUI for about a week and a half! Loving every minute. (thanks ace)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when the updates come along do i just falsh with no clearing cache/data??


Unless there are big changes made.


----------



## Poryhack

Alright so I'm experiencing a few issues with this, some purely aesthetic and some not so much. Regardless, I'd like to know if this is just me or a known problem.

1. Like the guy on the previous page, I cannot reboot in to CWM Recovery no matter what I do (read: power button>reboot>CWM Recovery doesn't work). When I do it through the reboot menu the superuser request "Multiple Packages has been granted root permissions shows up but aside from that nothing happens; the phone does not reboot or show any sign that anything has changed. It might be worth noting that normal reboot also fails after a failed attempt at CWM Reboot.
2. On the top of the lock screen, just below the status bar, it says "No SIM Card." I am a GSM user and I most certainly do have a SIM card as both my voice and data service are working flawlessly.
3. I think I may have read somewhere that this was a known issue but I can't access "GSM/UMTS Options" under Mobile Network. It force closes on trying to open it. Fortunately APN Manager took care of what I needed to change anyway.
4. When I try to send an MMS, I get the message, "Currently unable to send your message. It will be sent when the service becomes available." This is despite that fact that I'm running on a working EDGE connection with wifi off.


----------



## aceoyame

Thats part of the GSM bugs that exist really, as you can see it has to do with the SIM card the issue. MIUI and AOSP are really the only roms with any gsm data support (I've heard none with CM). Were still working on it but that and the alt lock key are the only hardware bugs left that I can think of


----------



## Poryhack

What about the CWM Reboot?

Also, just to confirm, MMS isn't working for other people either?

I very much appreciate everything you've done to get this level of functionality (deff better than CM7); just trying to identify new bugs/problems with my setup.


----------



## aceoyame

MMS works for me (CDMA) I believe its related to gsm being borked.


----------



## kr3n

For those having issues with reboot to cwm recovery.

Try this go to market, search for superuser, download it (it's by chainsdd), also get superuesr update fixer by chainsdd as well.

Now go into the new superuser that just downloaded, open it from market to make sure you open the right one.

Press the menu button and select settings go to the bottom and find update binary. It should ask for root permissions now.

After thats finished go to update fixer select force and then hit fix.

That should replace MIUI's superuser with the most up-to-date version this fixed both MIUI's boot to cwm for me as well as fixing boot manager's issue with MIUI. As an aside if you do use boot manager with MIUI use this method then disable logging in superuser's settings.


----------



## wheels00000

So am I correct in my assumption that I could install MIUI on a droid 2 r2d2 by just flashing the droid 2 version?


----------



## possnfiffer

Poryhack said:


> What about the CWM Reboot?
> 
> Also, just to confirm, MMS isn't working for other people either?
> 
> I very much appreciate everything you've done to get this level of functionality (deff better than CM7); just trying to identify new bugs/problems with my setup.


I didn't read anything about how you got to the point your setup is currently at, can you elaborate? I sbf'd to an earlier froyo so i had to update once to be on the last froyo before gingerbread, then i flashed .607 using the default recovery menu selecting update.zip from there i one click root, bootstrap, flashed miui, also googleapps.zip, then clear data/factory reset. after reboot i'm in miui , i turn on super user permissions , i hold down power button , reboot into cwm recovery and i'm there so i can make backup etc it works


----------



## Poryhack

kr3n said:


> For those having issues with reboot to cwm recovery.
> 
> Try this go to market, search for superuser, download it (it's by chainsdd), also get superuesr update fixer by chainsdd as well.
> 
> Now go into the new superuser that just downloaded, open it from market to make sure you open the right one.
> 
> Press the menu button and select settings go to the bottom and find update binary. It should ask for root permissions now.
> 
> After thats finished go to update fixer select force and then hit fix.
> 
> That should replace MIUI's superuser with the most up-to-date version this fixed both MIUI's boot to cwm for me as well as fixing boot manager's issue with MIUI. As an aside if you do use boot manager with MIUI use this method then disable logging in superuser's settings.


This didn't do it for me. I think I will do a full SBF for the Friday release and just hope for better luck. If it still doesn't work I'll be able to document exactly what my process was.


----------



## kevdliu

Try installing cwm with droid 2 bootstrapper and then reinstall it with rom manager


----------



## possnfiffer

i always full sbf to eliminate any points of failure. hey ace, i read earlier somewheres that you were telling us from now on we can restore our backed up data (system, and apps) after we flash the coming updates. Does this still hold true?


----------



## aceoyame

possnfiffer said:


> i always full sbf to eliminate any points of failure. hey ace, i read earlier somewheres that you were telling us from now on we can restore our backed up data (system, and apps) after we flash the coming updates. Does this still hold true?


Barring any big changes, yes.


----------



## kevdliu

Edited


----------



## CrossoverDOC

Ace, just wondering, will we ever see 1% battery in MIUI again?
By the way, your newest version is ridiculously stable, couldn't be happier.


----------



## TloveR2D2

First post here, just because I feel like a pro at this now...



CrossoverDOC said:


> Ace, just wondering, will we ever see 1% battery in MIUI again?
> By the way, your newest version is ridiculously stable, couldn't be happier.


I was wondering the same thing. I haven't seen the 1% battery since my first flash of 1.9.23 
Anywho, I'm currently doing the OTA update after my fifth SBF, and once that's done, I'll root it with Pete's one click and hopefully get this latest version on here. 
Wish me luck guys~!


----------



## kevdliu

TloveR2D2 said:


> First post here, just because I feel like a pro at this now...
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. I haven't seen the 1% battery since my first flash of 1.9.23
> Anywho, I'm currently doing the OTA update after my fifth SBF, and once that's done, I'll root it with Pete's one click and hopefully get this latest version on here.
> Wish me luck guys~!


The battd service is reporting crazy values on gb that's why we don't have 1% after the move to gb kernel.


----------



## TloveR2D2

Makes sense. Also, I have it running smooth so far. It seems that all the old problems are fixed in this latest version. Torch and a few other apps that were force closing are stable, the keyboard backlight problem hasn't shown it's ugly head yet, and clockwork seems to be working fine for me. 
The only questionable thing is battery life, but that might be my battery itself. I'll have to get a new one to see how long it lasts before I can make a final statement on it~

In the mean time, thanks for all the hard work guys! It's really appreciated!!!


----------



## bigby2727

When is the next version coming out??


----------



## aceoyame

Sometime this week. Whenever DXC makes his final rom. I want to bring the last features he adds over and then I will be doing just regular maitenence updates. I have the hardware working on all platforms minus the partial GSM support we have on the D2G and the alt lock key that will never work lol.


----------



## Dark Cricket

ace, I use fring to make calls over the Internet, I have the same problem with BT, I listen to other people but do not listen to me, could be the same libraries that are causing problems?


----------



## aceoyame

Dark Cricket said:


> ace, I use fring to make calls over the Internet, I have the same problem with BT, I listen to other people but do not listen to me, could be the same libraries that are causing problems?


Probably, I have the issue fixed with BT and will have the release to everyone within the week. If DXC doesn't do his final release then I will get to work on making the ports myself. Just a waiting game atm.


----------



## Dark Cricket

Tnks









Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

If wifi is turned off when the phone is set to cdma only, there is no need to reboot when switching to 3g again


----------



## Dark Cricket

Amazing, tnks kevdliu

There is an app called globalunplug.apk, which would help in the network change, we could try to port to MIUI

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Cricket

We can also make a script that detects network change, and disconnect the wifi, that might help ..


----------



## aceoyame

Dark Cricket said:


> Amazing, tnks kevdliu
> 
> There is an app called globalunplug.apk, which would help in the network change, we could try to port to MIUI
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


For the last time, that apk needs blur to run. We gave up on it a long time ago since porting blur would make us just have another blur rom and not aosp. We can make shell scripts to launch everything in the order we need... its just going to be a lot of trial and error and it will be a big script.


----------



## bikedude880

aceoyame said:


> For the last time, that apk needs blur to run. We gave up on it a long time ago since porting blur would make us just have another blur rom and not aosp. We can make shell scripts to launch everything in the order we need... its just going to be a lot of trial and error and it will be a big script.


On that topic, would a debug version of init help?


----------



## aceoyame

err wha? We have a debug version of 2nd init's hijack? Send that to me please lol.


----------



## kevdliu

I am having wifi and wakelock issuses. Whenever wifi is on the phone doesn't deep sleep but the wifi sleep policy never turn off wifi when screen is off either. Is this happening to anyone?


----------



## xlarkascendingx

What is wakelock?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevdliu

xlarkascendingx said:


> What is wakelock?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Its when the phone stays at 300mhz and not deep sleeping. Download cpu spy from market to check


----------



## jhaury

I'm having BT force close issues since unofficial update. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## aceoyame

To fix it just adb push the bluetooth.apk from the previous MIUI release. I included CM's on accident (it was a test build I said lol) I adb pushed the BT apk to my phone but forgot to change it in the zip as well. It will be fixed permanently in the next release.


----------



## jhaury

OK I know how to sbf, flash etc. I'm not that good. Do have simpler terms for the intermediate beginner lol


----------



## jhaury

aceoyame said:


> To fix it just adb push the bluetooth.apk from the previous MIUI release. I included CM's on accident (it was a test build I said lol) I adb pushed the BT apk to my phone but forgot to change it in the zip as well. It will be fixed permanently in the next release.


ok i found Bt apk in previous update! what do i do with it now!


----------



## aceoyame

Just drop it in the zip file, same place you got it and flash again. My ICS update will have it fixed as well (should be up tomorrow)


----------



## allyouhave

Motorola Droid 2

I'm having one hell of a time installing MIUI on here. For the last few weeks, I have been using CM7 nightlies, the most recent being Nightly 132. CM7 runs perfectly well, was upgraded to from 2.3.20 SBF, and I can find no problems.

From Nightly 132, I first make sure all root apps are fully updated (su binary, Superuser, ROM Manager and its recovery, Droid 2 Bootstrapper). I have the MIUI 1.10.21 .zip in the folder /sdcard/(ROMs)/MIUI/update.zip. Reboot into Clockwork Recovery. Clear settings/factory wipe, followed by Dalvik wipe, then install .zip from sdcard. After installing MIUI (the text prompts indicate no errors), I factory reset again, dalvik wipe again, and reboot.

I then get stuck on the motorola boot symbol. I have tried this many different times, each time ensuring that logging is turned off on the Superuser settings and checking the md5 sum of the files I'm using. Nothing seems to be working. Any ideas?


----------



## aceoyame

Ok for the Droid 2, sbf back to froyo, wipe cache/data then OTA to GB. Once there root and install bootstrapper. Once you do that install MIUI and wipe data/cache.


----------



## kevdliu

And then never use droid2 bootstrapper again. Rom manager instead


----------



## aceoyame

kevdliu said:


> And then never use droid2 bootstrapper again. Rom manager instead


Correct. It is baked into MIUI so use that.


----------



## possnfiffer

and to go from 1.10.21 to the latest ?


----------



## aceoyame

just wipe and install


----------



## swirly

Ace, could you drop that new icsSettings in your build... cant seen to get that up and running for noting in the world :-/


----------



## Haroldz123

sbf'ing after failed flashing from apex rom
i clear cache then flash via recovery

force closed error when changing gsm (i used gsm)

second time: i clear cache then flash gsm and reboot
stuck at google logo

thus SBF'ing

do i need to use gsm fix or select from d setting?


----------



## Dark Cricket

After flash , gobto settings, enable air plane mode, reboot, then go to settings select gsm only and disable airplane mode, 1 fc more, enable airplane mose, gsm only, disable airplane mode.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Haroldz123

Dark Cricket said:


> After flash , gobto settings, enable air plane mode, reboot, then go to settings select gsm only and disable airplane mode, 1 fc more, enable airplane mose, gsm only, disable airplane mode.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


repeated FC appeared after selecting GSM ONLY (1st time)
then i cant select network setting anymore
cant boot in recovery (droidstrapper) as well


----------



## jhaury

Haroldz123 said:


> repeated FC appeared after selecting GSM ONLY (1st time)
> then i cant select network setting anymore
> cant boot in recovery (droidstrapper) as well


That happened to me last weekend then I was instructed after I reflashed to make sure in superuser that root access was enabled. I never had to do that before so it never crossed my mind.


----------



## Haroldz123

jhaury said:


> That happened to me last weekend then I was instructed after I reflashed to make sure in superuser that root access was enabled. I never had to do that before so it never crossed my mind.


it keep FC'ing with airplane mode automatically selected


----------



## jhaury

Haroldz123 said:


> it keep FC'ing with airplane mode automatically selected


In that situation reflash (that's what I did) reboot phone when you see blue notification light press volume down use volume keys and choose recovery and then latest recovery wipe data/cache reflash and when you get back in be sure root access is enabled in superuser. I know the exact situation it just won't stop. Lol


----------



## Haroldz123

thankz but it stil FC'ing

almost drain d battery until 50%!

been tryin since tis afternoon


----------



## pfallin

Is anyone having a problem charging their phone while off? If I turn my phone off, then plug in charger it turns comepletly back on again. Even if I have charger in before turning off, it always reboots and powers on again.

Running miui 1.10.21 on D2G


----------



## kevdliu

pfallin said:


> Is anyone having a problem charging their phone while off? If I turn my phone off, then plug in charger it turns comepletly back on again. Even if I have charger in before turning off, it always reboots and powers on again.
> 
> Running miui 1.10.21 on D2G


A (lack of) feature on all aosp roms. The charge screen is a feature of motorola


----------



## megapinky

after some try and test i can install Miui and get GSM working with data

install normal, change to cdma first, i need to set automatic (not home only) to get my cdma network
after that i follo the Dark Criket instrucctions



Dark Cricket said:


> After flash , gobto settings, enable air plane mode, reboot, then go to settings select gsm only and disable airplane mode, 1 fc more, enable airplane mose, gsm only, disable airplane mode.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


the only problem was the APN, when i get GSM radio on (make call and recieve) the setting to change APN is not available, so change cdma, airplane mode on, change gsm, open apn menu, turn airplane off (power button), then create a new apn, select and GSM data works


----------



## Dark Cricket

If you have problems with the apn, you can install apn manager:

https://market.andro...roid.apnmanager


----------



## abz88

I can't connect to network secured 802.1x EAP at work. How do fix it, anybody help please. I test it on miui 1.10.21 and ics builds.


----------



## aceoyame

tbh it seems certain networks work. My network when I worked at NCS Pearson didnt connect but at my new job it does. Both secured via RADIUS, just differing levels of security.


----------



## megapinky

Dark Cricket said:


> If you have problems with the apn, you can install apn manager:
> 
> https://market.andro...roid.apnmanager


thanks, do you know how i can set the smartass governor??

i want make my battery give me 1 day


----------



## bikedude880

megapinky said:


> thanks, do you know how i can set the smartass governor??
> 
> i want make my battery give me 1 day


Yeah, look in dev sub-forum for the topic 'smartass governer'. Flashable zip. Set in Settings -> CM -> Performance


----------



## aceoyame

megapinky said:


> thanks, do you know how i can set the smartass governor??
> 
> i want make my battery give me 1 day


I get about a day and a half with using this rom, using wifi when possible with a long scan time and finally using milestone overclock to undervolt the cpu. I also turned off auto brightness and set it manually to the lighting at work and home.


----------



## kevdliu

Can someone explain to me how android autosync works? is it push or sync? I don't understand why push is using so much battery. Thanks


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> Can someone explain to me how android autosync works? is it push or sync? I don't understand why push is using so much battery. Thanks


If I'm not mistaken, push gives it to you asap. Sync is a timed pull of data.


----------



## kevdliu

bikedude880 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, push gives it to you asap. Sync is a timed pull of data.


I don't know if autosync is push or pull as my emails arrive almost immedeately


----------



## bikedude880

kevdliu said:


> I don't know if autosync is push or pull as my emails arrive almost immedeately


Imap or pop?


----------



## kevdliu

bikedude880 said:


> Imap or pop?


I am using the gmail app.


----------



## bandario

Quoted from DEV thread:



hgrimberg said:


> I just installed the test rom and since I use the phone outside the US on GSM and never activated the phone to use it on the Verizon network, I had to skip activation and then when I went into settings and tried to enable GSM mode, now it keeps force closing and even if I rebooted, it keeps force closing for ever and can't stop. I can't get any GSM signal! Please help!


I am in a similar predicament to HGRIMBERG - I just downloaded the 1.11.9 ICS test rom and I'm quite keen to give it a shot. Seeing as I bought my phone outside the US I never had a chance to activate or put it on VZW network either.

Does this mean there is no chance of switching to GSM ? I don't want to flash and then be stuck with FCs and have to go through the long and lenghty process to get myself back to stock GB...I have work to do today.

It has been a while since I played with the phone at this stage....last time I tried to flash MIUI I ended up in a boot loop. Somebody please give me the tick of approval on the steps below, presently I am on stock GB latest OTA update (608?).

Steps?-?

1. make sure I can access clockwork recovery and it is working properly (I have a suspicion there is something wrong with mine, I tried to do a backup and it rebooted)
2. Copy MIUI4D2G1_11_9-ICS.zip to SD card
3. Wipe cache, data + dalvik
4. Install ZIP from SD card
5. Wipe data, cache + dalvik
6. Reboot
7. I will have no data or signal due to no CDMA
8. Enter my APN data settings
9. Airplane mode
10. Switch to auto network select but prefer GSM???
11. Profit?

Can somebody confirm a way out of the above quoted situation?

Many thanks.


----------



## CrossoverDOC

Need some info here.
What's the newest ICS build we have? It's not official, correct? And would I just have to wipe data/cache to install it? Also, what are the bugs in the build?


----------



## nailbomb3

How do I make the fonts bigger in the settings menus on the ICS build?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack902902

Anyone else having keyboard entry problems with SMS?

Keyboard pops up normal, even responds when typing, but nothing enters in the message box.

In order to work, I have to close Messaging and reopen.


----------



## nailbomb3

So far I'm digging this. Once I ditched the Launcher that is. The whole deal with having a bunch of icons plop down on your homescreens and then having to put them into folders just isn't for me.

I really like the apps thou, such as the SMS app and the Camera!


----------



## angryshuna

My entry is ok, but I can't receive MMS.


----------



## nailbomb3

Mms works for me. Really warming up to miui!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack902902

MMS works for me as well...

ALSO! if anyone was wondering why there are no emoticons or Smileys, there is!
Click "Attatchment" (or paper clip) and you will find a world of shenanigans.

... still having keyboard SMS entry problems.


----------



## MrB206

Anyone else noticing wild swings in the phone's clock with this ROM? I noticed this with Miui and Liquid. I use the ClockSync app to fix my clock time to NTP every 15 minutes and there's a feature in the app that lets you compare the clock time to the last NTP time. When I do so, it will say something like -0.035, then if I check one second later, it may show something like +10.310. If I check every second after that, it may show +10.03, then -0.310.

I don't encounter this issue with OTA, CM7 or Liberty, so I wondered if anyone knew what might cause this issue? I can take some screenshots if that helps.


----------



## Vitamin

So the last two times I have restarted my phone MIUI has straight up wiped my data. I don't know what's going on but I didn't have a backup newer than a month old, so this is pretty damn frustrating. This wasn't a problem until today, so I don't really know what's going on. This all started when I tried to use theme editor to change the boot anim.

EDIT: have loaded everything back two more times now and every time restart produces a factory wipe. I can't boot into CWM... I love MIUI but god damn it's so buggy and frustrating I can't stand it. So close to switching to hexen until I get my galaxy nexus........


----------



## MrB206

Honestly, that sounds like a bad install, because I have it running fine and can flash back and forth between it and cm7. Did you make sure to flash the cwm for Droid X (2nd init)? I had all sorts of data/flashing issues before I flashed the different cwm

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## Vitamin

Yeah! It was seriously running fine before today (except for the random freeze>reboot but that's just MIUI being dumb), then I try to apply some new boot animation and BAM it's completely fudgeed. I'll reinstall it tomorrow but I'm away from my own computer, with terrible reception, and no 3G. Oh and a constantly hard resetting phone ~_~


----------



## MrB206

Hmm... Miui is the one rom I haven't replaced the boot animation on. Maybe it's fickle and doesn't do well with that kind of alteration?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## Gasai Yuno

aceoyame, well, I just tried MIUI once again and indeed WiFi keeps stalling on me. Yes, I'm on GSM. And yes, it was like that in the stock 2.4.330 firmware.

WiFi is reported as "on", and "connected", but there's no traffic whatsoever. Toggling it on/off helps.


----------



## aceoyame

Gasai Yuno said:


> aceoyame, well, I just tried MIUI once again and indeed WiFi keeps stalling on me. Yes, I'm on GSM. And yes, it was like that in the stock 2.4.330 firmware.
> 
> WiFi is reported as "on", and "connected", but there's no traffic whatsoever. Toggling it on/off helps.


Sounds like part of our init mapphone umts is the problem. I will look into it sometime, ours didn't get rewritten since froyo so now that you bring it up it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## aceoyame

Vitamin said:


> So the last two times I have restarted my phone MIUI has straight up wiped my data. I don't know what's going on but I didn't have a backup newer than a month old, so this is pretty damn frustrating. This wasn't a problem until today, so I don't really know what's going on. This all started when I tried to use theme editor to change the boot anim.
> 
> EDIT: have loaded everything back two more times now and every time restart produces a factory wipe. I can't boot into CWM... I love MIUI but god damn it's so buggy and frustrating I can't stand it. So close to switching to hexen until I get my galaxy nexus........


Even then why hexen? GB is soooo much better


----------



## nailbomb3

Stock GB ace?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno

aceoyame said:


> Sounds like part of our init mapphone umts is the problem. I will look into it sometime, ours didn't get rewritten since froyo so now that you bring it up it doesn't surprise me.


So I guess I should avoid using MIUI for now?


----------



## Vitamin

aceoyame said:


> Even then why hexen? GB is soooo much better


^ word you're probably right lol.


----------



## workablemass

Ok so this isn't really about the rom, but it is about an app that worked for me before I flashed to MIUI and now it doesn't work at all.

The app: Shootme.apk MIUI 1.10.21 D2G. Any thoughts?


----------



## kevdliu

workablemass said:


> Ok so this isn't really about the rom, but it is about an app that worked for me before I flashed to MIUI and now it doesn't work at all.
> 
> The app: Shootme.apk MIUI 1.10.21 D2G. Any thoughts?


Miui has builtin screen cap press vol down and home at the same time.


----------



## CrossoverDOC

kevdliu said:


> Miui has builtin screen cap press vol down and home at the same time.


Volume down and menu* at the same time.


----------



## workablemass

Ok thanks for that. Is there a way that I can make the volume change popup, not popup?


----------



## workablemass

NVM I figured out the correct way to screen cap. Thanks for the help!


----------



## workablemass

Where might I find the storage of my contacts. There were some in there but there is not a select all and delete option that i could find. I would like to start fresh. and with that said, is there a way that i can import my contatcts from vzw backup assistant?


----------



## MrB206

workablemass said:


> Where might I find the storage of my contacts. There were some in there but there is not a select all and delete option that i could find. I would like to start fresh. and with that said, is there a way that i can import my contatcts from vzw backup assistant?


You can access all android contacts from your google account page... Select data stored by google (old view is easiest).

As for backup assistant, that program is vile. The best you can do is input you contacts through the google website (its faster), and delete backup assistant. You can't copy from it and you can't merge it... It's a bear. My wife's phone has 2-3 of the same number in her phone because she's stock and can't pull all her contacts from it to google.


----------



## workablemass

So I installed the Overscroll_ESRight.v2 So that I could have the custom carrier logo, but it has turned on airplane mode and I cannot make any calls. How do I uninstall this? Please help, I did the same thing to my wifes phone and we have no service!

my phone is D2G


----------



## srimay

Hopefully you made a backup to restore, or you have to start over with a full wipe and reflash the rom.


----------



## CrossoverDOC

workablemass said:


> So I installed the Overscroll_ESRight.v2 So that I could have the custom carrier logo, but it has turned on airplane mode and I cannot make any calls. How do I uninstall this? Please help, I did the same thing to my wifes phone and we have no service!
> 
> my phone is D2G


What version of MIUI are you running?


----------



## MrB206

I was on my phone when I posted that, so I didn't have the link, but here's the link to enter/delete contacts directly from your Google account: https://www.google.com/contacts_v2/u/0/#contacts

As long as you're sync'd, you'll see the changes immediately on your phone. Now that Google updated the design of Account Settings, it's tricky to find this portal, but I keep it saved on my PC because it's really quicker than entering contacts on my phone.


----------



## Chaos2092

MrB206 said:


> I was on my phone when I posted that, so I didn't have the link, but here's the link to enter/delete contacts directly from your Google account: https://www.google.c...2/u/0/#contacts
> 
> As long as you're sync'd, you'll see the changes immediately on your phone. Now that Google updated the design of Account Settings, it's tricky to find this portal, but I keep it saved on my PC because it's really quicker than entering contacts on my phone.


I never knew this... thank you, now I can finally easily get rid of all the damn duplicates I had before. I've since moved to unsynced contacts but just in case on a reflash of something it does auto-sync, then I won't have to worry about having 6 times the contacts I should.

Awesome!


----------



## MrB206

Yea, the VZ Backup Asst really narsed up my wife's phone, because she used it to store all her contacts from a pre-smartphone, so when we got her Droid X, it loaded all those contacts, BUT newly added contacts saved in Google. When she got a new phone because the first was damaged, we imported her contacts and things were doubled and tripled... it was a mess.


----------



## Bongo

Hey, I'm sorta new to this and was wondering if some one can help me out on how to flash this miui rom and what the requirements are, thanks. Droid 2 Global


----------



## Keifla96

Chaos2092 said:


> I never knew this... thank you, now I can finally easily get rid of all the damn duplicates I had before. I've since moved to unsynced contacts but just in case on a reflash of something it does auto-sync, then I won't have to worry about having 6 times the contacts I should.
> 
> Awesome!


Just remember that this only works if you are adding contacts to your google account on your phone (which is normal) however the device itself can also have contacts on it that may not be syncing to google, say for instance you have not added gappps (which I think miui comes with) or you dont add your google account which would be a better example... you can still have contacts on there and there specific to the device....just tip for thought.


----------



## Keifla96

Reposting here from dev thread.

I'm running the test rom which is my new favorite I got a notification this morning saying that there was an update available I tried it and it just brought me to the triangle recovery "you know what I mean" sup wit dat?


----------



## CrossoverDOC

Keifla96 said:


> Reposting here from dev thread.
> 
> I'm running the test rom which is my new favorite I got a notification this morning saying that there was an update available I tried it and it just brought me to the triangle recovery "you know what I mean" sup wit dat?


I remember Dark saying something about not hitting update when that happens in the dev thread, I'm not sure what it was, though. Search there and you should find something.


----------



## lieblax

I have a problem switching from wifi to 3g. Going from 3g to wifi is fine, but when I switch back, something goes wrong and I can't access the network, so I have to reboot. Anyone know of a fix?


----------



## Saichovsky

Hi people,

Thanks a lot for all your contributions. I have a D2G running MIUI 1.10.21 which I downloaded from roms.miui.us I like it so far save for a few issues. I believe that the bugs that I have come across are well known by now.

(1) In the system settings, mobile network is disabled unless you turn on airplane mode. So in order for me to switch between 2G and 3G, I have to turn on airplane mode first, then switch from GSM only to GSM/WCDMA auto which still gives me problems because it switches right back to GSM only. The 2G/3G switch in the drawer gives a FC message when I touch it. Sometimes the phone won't go into airplane mode until I reboot it
(2) DSP manager also force closes whenever I turn on the phone.
(3) Sometimes WiFi turns itself on seconds after I turn it off(!!??)

So far those are the three most pressing issues that are coming to mind at the moment. Is there a patch fix that sorts out these three problems? I've also been seeing posts in xda about some other version of MIUI that is based on ICS. Would it have same problems as this one? Or perhaps is there any custom ROM for this phone that is as issue free as stock ROM?

Looking forward to your much needed assistance.

Thanks. (Pardon me please if I sound naive, this is my first android phone that I just acquired and have just been toying around with custom ROMs).


----------



## hgrimberg

I thought the only Miui that was possible for the D2G is the Galnet miui or a previous one that you can find here at rootzwiki. How can you just install it from the miui site?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saichovsky

Hi hgrimberg,

I downloaded a ROM from roms.miui.us for the D2G. Click on the link and see. That's what I flashed on my D2G. As for the first problem that I listed, I found a workaround. I downloaded and installed a 27KB app called 3G On-Off Menu [http://is.gd/OwFCia-] and I can toggle between 2G and 3G without first activating Airplane mode. The WiFi problem seems to have self-resolved. All I need to work on now is the DSP manager FC problem.

I had a look at the Galnet MIUI website and it seems like only Motorola Defy and Milestone are supported under Motorola. I'm now searching for MIUI here on rootzwiki...


----------



## hgrimberg

It is so weird that it just works downloading miui from miui.us. cant understand why sso many developers are working on adapting it and making it work for thhe d2g on the devs forum.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## fiveball02

The version on miui.us was submitted by the developer that first started porting miui to the d2g from rootzwiki.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saichovsky

Maybe it's because what is available on miui.us is version 1.x.x while the ROM for other phones is ver 2.x.x?


----------



## Saichovsky

@fiveball02 So is the version on miui.us the latest? Or is there some place from where I can download patch fixes for the bugs I mentioned above?


----------



## hgrimberg

Saichovsky said:


> @fiveball02 So is the version on miui.us the latest? Or is there some place from where I can download patch fixes for the bugs I mentioned above?


You ll find the newest miui in the developers forum at rootzwiki. Its called Galnet Miui.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saichovsky

Tried it yesterday. Couldn't work my way around activating my phone! It also felt buggy. I just restored back my nandroid backup.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## hgrimberg

Saichovsky said:


> Tried it yesterday. Couldn't work my way around activating my phone! It also felt buggy. I just restored back my nandroid backup.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


veron

Thats because you should replace phone.apk with the one drom Darckcricket. He twisted the app to make it work on gsm.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## zaptech101

I can't apply any stsbar themes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eatatjoe69

I am experiencing significant battery brain [50% in 4 hrs with almost no use] is anyone having similar problems? Cannot locate anything battery related in the 24 pages.
Downloaded Android System Info and it shows an app com.electricsheep.asi using a signigicant amount of the CPU. How do you fix this?

thanks


----------

